# Are there any mods for Ubuntu-like gesture controls



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so many of us have seen demos of the new Ubuntu for Android, and there are some things I really like about it. The biggest thing would probably be those gesture controls. Want to switch to a recent app, swipe from the right. Want to see your favorite apps, swipe from the left. Go home, swipe from the bottom. Etc. I think the concept is great and innovative, but what I'm wondering is if there are any Android ROMs/Mods that give a similar experience.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

do you have nova prime? there is some options for gestures in there.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah, i was looking for for something integrated into the rom. controls that would work no matter what app you have open. Just a thought on my part. I think it would be something cool for someone to work on.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1535740

idk, first thing I always think when i figure something is a good idea, is that something already exist  lol. Probably the case 9/10 times.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1535740
> 
> idk, first thing I always think when i figure something is a good idea, is that something already exist  lol. Probably the case 9/10 times.


Yeah I generally feel the same way, that's why i posted this. Gonna check it out, thanks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's another one out there that does quick controls around the edges of the screen without being part of a ROM, but I don't remember the name offhand.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i am anxiously awaiting this software myself. i found apps that have this sort of functionality, however its confined to just the app unfortunately. one in particular is xscope browser. its a great concept for gesture implementation. would be nice to see it as an option for android os


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

There's unity launcher too. Free or you can pay $1 on the market for the more customizable version. Works with Nova or any other launcher so you can throw your favorite apps in the side bar like Ubuntu. I kinda dig it. Link to the paid one https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.np.omkar.unity link to the free one to try out https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.np.omkar.unityfree


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback folks. It's amazing how much stuff there is out there.


----------



## Hanzo13 (May 6, 2012)

yarly said:


> There's another one out there that does quick controls around the edges of the screen without being part of a ROM, but I don't remember the name offhand.


It's called onDeck. It's in beta, but I haven't found anything drastic wrong with it yet.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

yarly said:


> There's another one out there that does quick controls around the edges of the screen without being part of a ROM, but I don't remember the name offhand.


LMT launcher? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hanzo13 said:


> LMT launcher? http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1330150


Yeah, LMT launcher was the correct one I was thinking of. I wasn't aware of the other.


----------

